# Jameco electronics



## almondcity (May 2, 2022)

Not sure if anyone orders from here.  I placed my first ever order with them on April 13 and it still hasn't been shipped.  Their network went down somewhere around 4/20 and they still aren't processing orders.  I called them today and they have no timeframe for getting it back up.

What the hell is this?  I can't believe they can just let their site be down so long with no way for people to place orders.  Something smells fishy.


----------



## Big Monk (May 2, 2022)

I went through them last year when I bought the 9203 LDRs and bulbs for the Electrovibe build. 

Took longer than normal to ship and their $20 minimum is kind of crazy.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 3, 2022)

I've bought from them once, long time ago. No issues other than $hipping was a ₵o$₮₤¥ bitch.
$20 minimum wasn't a problem 'cause I had to make the $hipping worthwhile; no sense in having the shipping cost more than the order itself.

However, there have been recent rumblings in other threads about this company, and grumblings about bad parts-quality and henceforth stumblings over its return policies and ...


----------



## almondcity (May 3, 2022)

Definitely have a bad taste in my mouth considering this was my first order


----------



## Cvoxdog (May 3, 2022)

I thought they had legit lm308's so I ordered one but it ended up being a Chinese fake.


----------



## fluffhead (May 3, 2022)

@Cvoxdog dang, I have two LM308s from them, one in the chip package and one metal can, is there a test I can do to check if it’s fake? Been holding onto them for a couple RAT pedals, will I only find out when they sound like garbage? 

You guys think the $20 minimum is bad? I live 10 miles away and they have a *$50 MINIMUM* for pick up orders! Now _that_ is insane! They always seem to have the part I need at the best price, but I’m never going to need 40-100 pieces of anything.


----------



## Rotwang (May 3, 2022)

I've been ordering from Jameco since the early eighties (and as recently has November '21) without a problem: However I have noticed that their website has been down for the last couple of weeks -

From the Jameco website > "We are working on restoring our services following a network outage. At the moment we are unable to process any orders. We apologize for the inconvenience."


----------



## Feral Feline (May 3, 2022)

Cvoxdog said:


> I thought they had legit lm308's so I ordered one but it ended up being a Chinese fake.


That's what I ordered a long time ago, I hope mine are legit 'cause after this length of time I'm sure they won't honour the original exchange of money for legit goods & service.

@fluffhead — that min$ for pickup I$ in$ane!


----------



## rmfx (May 5, 2022)

Be weary of jameco. They are known for selling fake parts, just google "jameco counterfeit", there's some weighty articles and audits. 

I've gotten a few LM308N and can LM308AH. They have worked but I doubt they're legit, the dip8 LM308N's look particularly cheesy. Don't have the gear to test if they're legit or not but hey, I'm not mass producing Rat's and it was good enough for me. 

Also got a bag of "Fairchild" 2n5457's half a year ago. They looked unlike any other Fairchild transistor I've used before, and the Vgsoff measurement was also nowhere near what I expected. Didn't even try them in the circuit, just sent them back.


----------



## almondcity (May 5, 2022)

Yeah I've already bought the ic I ordered through another vendor. Still waiting on a rather pricey power supply I ordered though. If this goes much longer I may just cancel the order or send it back for refund if I get it. Ridiculous


----------



## fig (May 5, 2022)

NOS components are _not_ necessarily still within their original tolerances. I've found this especially true of transistors. I've bought 100s at a time and expect to pitch several. They aren't fake, they're old and leaking mojo, like me. 

That's not to say there aren't faked semiconductors...but faking obsolete stuff seems a wee counter-intuitive.


----------



## almondcity (May 16, 2022)

quick update for anyone following

Seems the website is working again, I just called and the lady was surprised I didn't have my order yet (from 4/13).  She said it should ship today or tomorrow.  Not sure if this is just another stall tactic.  If I don't have shipping notification by Wednesday I'm calling to cancel my order.  Will never order from them again


----------



## almondcity (May 18, 2022)

Final update: I cancelled the order.  To hell with these guys


----------

